# Rag Quilts



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Here is a picture of the Queen size rag quilt I made our daughter & son-n-law for Christmas.



Here is a picture of a lap quilt I made in our school colors for a benefit auction of a man I graduated with. He has liver & pancreatic cancer.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

very nice, i love rag quilts


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very cute!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Really nice. Two people made them on the quilting retreat I attended. Cutting the notches seemed to be about the most time consuming part. I really like the first one. Did you use flannel on the back?


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

No, I used squares of the same material as the front. I had about 6 different bolts of material that I had cut. I bought 24 yards of material and it took most of it. 2 of the blocks are Americana. One has stars & the other stripes and I did this for my son-n-law who is the in the Army.  Yes, all of the snipping takes time but I think the most time consuming part is cutting out all of the individual squares.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Very, very nice. You have patience, lady! **


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Love your quilts. I find that giving the blanket to hubby with scissors is the only way to go. He's watching t.v. anyways!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hahahaha I've found that doing rag quilting will GIVE you patience!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

May I chime in? I just love rag quilts. Here is a picture of my first effort at a rag quilt.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Kasota-How did you do the hearts? I love that!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I love rags quilts.

Made one for our bed years ago.

Have plans to make a love seat cover out of jeans done in rag style.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I made each heart separately. I basically made the hearts the same way as any other piece - two pieces of fabric with some muslin sandwhiched in between. I stitched around the edge of the hearts (each individually) so that I could clip them when they were "stand alone hearts" and then I just used that same stitch line to attach them to the quilt...so kind of like a rag-quilt applique. This had the added benefit of locking down the fabric layers of the white piece that is the background for each set of hearts which is bigger than the squares you see in most rag quilts.

I do love making quilts but mine are pretty basic and NOTHING like what I see others do here. I admire everyone's work here so much! I picked a rag quilt to do because it is ... ummm... more than a little forgiving.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Me too Kasota. I am just a beginner. I've got my daughter's twin size quilt on the frame where it's been for a few years now. I started it 10 years ago or longer. I'm very intimidated by the actual quilting process. Plus, my frame doesn't allow for it being taut on it and so I just know it's not going to come out right. But I've been working on it this week and hope to finish it soon. It will now probably be my granddaughters since daughter is married.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Hmsteader71, I can sure understand! When I sold my farm I bought myself a brand spankin' new Janome with all the bells and whistles...at least it was for me at the time. That machine knows more about sewing than I do! I have to sometimes remind myself to not be afraid of the whole process of quilting. But I am starting to remember what I had learned decades ago when I was young and used to sew a lot of my own clothes. 

There have been days when I have been flat intimidated by my own sewing machine. Maybe I should give her a name, like I did my spinning wheel, so that we can build a better relationship. LOL!


----------

